# anyone want to buy a mini giraffe?



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol thought this was hilarious I sooo want one lol.
Photos : Sokoblovsky Farms - Russia's Finest Purveyors of Miniature Lap Giraffes


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

is this for real?!? LMAO


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would think not lol ...you see the commercials on there page LMAO


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow, I was like they took pocket to a whole different level lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I've seen those direct tv commericals on tv lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

"They need lots of love. Hugs and kisses every day. Otherwise they make tears."

Comic genius! Thank you for showing me my new favourite site.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm apparently the 87563476486yp5y45hfbv on a waiting list to get one.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol you clicked the button too =] I seriously would want one though ..


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Really? I'm only 765,716th on the list. I must have more pull in the mini giraffe world than you.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Did anyone try calling the number?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

IzzosMommy said:


> Did anyone try calling the number?


I think my head would asplode from the awesome.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Im gonna try and call and see what happens =]


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thats is CRAZY!!! lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol glad you all are amuzed I laughed when I seen this but wanted to cry cause I wish it was real I sooooo want one lol and it could live on a lil pillow just like in the commercial . LOL did you watch the live cam? it was soo cute .says if you dont see him dont worry cause he comes back lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Rangel Dangel you seem pretty broken up about this. Why don't you go play the claw at Wally World.I am sure they have a mini giraffe in the animal pile somewhere


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Rangel Dangel you seem pretty broken up about this. Why don't you go play the claw at Wally World.I am sure they have a mini giraffe in the animal pile somewhere


:rain: Its just not the same  Its ok though Im on the waiting list and since im #723,678,678 or sumthin and they take what 251days gestation, I have a ton of time to read up on them and be very prepared when my lil guy gets to me


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> :rain: Its just not the same  Its ok though Im on the waiting list and since im #723,678,678 or sumthin and they take what 251days gestation, I have a ton of time to read up on them and be very prepared when my lil guy gets to me


No, it's 420 days to gestate. Something funny about that number just can't put my finger on it ...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ahhh LMAO well even more time to read up lol ...and funny? hmmmm I have no idea what u find funny


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

ok, I'll come clean..... I called the number! (It was an extremely boring and slow day at work, ok? That's my excuse!) It's just a recording that says they don't have any mini giraffes available right now. lol :roll:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

kodiakgirl said:


> ok, I'll come clean..... I called the number! (It was an extremely boring and slow day at work, ok? That's my excuse!) It's just a recording that says they don't have any mini giraffes available right now. lol :roll:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> ok, I'll come clean..... I called the number! (It was an extremely boring and slow day at work, ok? That's my excuse!) It's just a recording that says they don't have any mini giraffes available right now. lol :roll:


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

LMAO like I said, I was extremely bored! Gimme a break! lol :roll::roll:


----------

